# ''Invasión'' de Rusia. Nueva trama,''se revela el plan'' dicen que Rusia hará un ataque de falsa bandera con un arma química antes de invadir xD.Pág24



## amigos895 (15 Feb 2022)

RAID DEL AMANECER *Rusia se prepara para invadir Ucrania mañana a la 1 a.m. con un bombardeo masivo de misiles y 200,000 soldados, afirma la inteligencia de EE. UU.*


10:12, 15 de febrero de 2022
Actualizado : 10:57, 15 de febrero de 2022

RUSIA está lista para invadir Ucrania mañana a la 1 a. m. con un bombardeo masivo de misiles y 200.000 soldados, según la inteligencia estadounidense.

Fuentes de alto rango dijeron que continuarían los preparativos para defender a la nación sitiada, a pesar de los informes de que Putin estaba retirando algunas tropas de la frontera.









Russia 'to invade Ukraine at 1AM tomorrow with missile blitz and 200,000 troops'


RUSSIA is set to invade Ukraine at any time with a massive missile blitz and 200,000 troops, according to US intelligence. Highly placed sources said preparations to defend the besieged nation woul…




www.thesun.co.uk







Mañana podremos decirle a los medios que son conspiranoicos (ya lo eran pero lo serán aún más)


----------



## ciberobrero (15 Feb 2022)

Invasión tan existente como la letalidad del virus fanoso ese


----------



## Aiporfavar 1.0 (15 Feb 2022)

El día de los faroles largos.


----------



## Dr.Nick (15 Feb 2022)

Bueno por lo menos respetan la Champions de la tarde


----------



## politicodemadreputa (15 Feb 2022)

Es ahi Rusia ? 
podrian pasarse por españa y llevarse al echenique ?
si si... el de la silla de ruedas que no paga la seguridad social...
que les queda lejos ? y si les pagamos el viaje ?
Vale, adios.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (15 Feb 2022)

Si hicieran eso me parece a mi que si que empezaba la III Guerra Mundial.
¿200.000 soldados y lanzamiento de misiles pudiendo cargarse a mucha población civil?


----------



## das kind (15 Feb 2022)

Falta Gila en este embrollo para acabar de rematarlo.


----------



## pepetemete (15 Feb 2022)

Medios rellenando, borregos tragando...
Todo va bien.


----------



## Sonny (15 Feb 2022)

Vaya horario de mierda, ya podían pensar un poco más en los telespectadores. ¿Por qué canal lo dan?


----------



## Skywalker22 (15 Feb 2022)

Bueno, al menos se mojan. Si mañana no pasa nada, habrán perdido su credibilidad.


----------



## Lubinillo (15 Feb 2022)

Todo lo que venga de medios ingleses es pura bazofia, bueno y lo que venga de los medios en general también.
Anda que no les gusta meter cizaña a estos hijos de la gran bretaña.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (15 Feb 2022)

Te falta la sede de la SEXTA y ATRESMIERDA y todo el conglomerado de CUATRO y TELECINCO.

Y a la hora de emisión de los programas de Pisto Mejode, por favor...


----------



## Tocomotxo (15 Feb 2022)

hasta la hora y la forma del primer ataque saben  
Y podemos leerlo en el thesun mientras comemos doritos.

Sin palabras


----------



## TNTcl (15 Feb 2022)

Parece que hay más ganas de que empiece por parte de los ingleses y americanos que por los propios "invasores".


----------



## ANS² (15 Feb 2022)

vaya ganas de guerra tienen el viejo pedófilo y los piratas


----------



## Madafaca (15 Feb 2022)

Menudo filón que tiene Netflix para hacer series sin conocimiento. Lo difícil será como poner spetsnaz racializados pero ya se les ocurrirá algo.


----------



## Guano For Life (15 Feb 2022)

Ahá

El Gila ruso debe de haber hecho una llamada para ponerse de acuerdo en la hora de invadir


----------



## JuanMacClane (15 Feb 2022)

A esa hora no me viene bien, que tengo de dormir para remar al día siguiente


----------



## Sadhu (15 Feb 2022)

amigos895 dijo:


> RAID DEL AMANECER *Rusia se prepara para invadir Ucrania mañana a la 1 a.m. con un bombardeo masivo de misiles y 200,000 soldados, afirma la inteligencia de EE. UU.*
> 
> 
> 10:12, 15 de febrero de 2022
> ...



Lo de las bombitas y las balitas, ¿no es un poco viejuno?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## computer_malfuction (15 Feb 2022)

Nos va pillar durmiendo.

¿La podrían retrasar hasta las 10, que ya estamos levantados y desayunados?.


----------



## laresial (15 Feb 2022)

amigos895 dijo:


> RAID DEL AMANECER *Rusia se prepara para invadir Ucrania mañana a la 1 a.m. con un bombardeo masivo de misiles y 200,000 soldados, afirma la inteligencia de EE. UU.*
> 
> 
> 10:12, 15 de febrero de 2022
> ...



No entiendo como no tienen vergüenza de publicar estas sandeces.
Si fuera verdad, sería como acertar la loteria.


----------



## Jordi_BCN (15 Feb 2022)

Añado la casa de tus padres, así como dejen moñegos a todos tus familiares, a ti, solo te deseo que te quedes tetrapléjico para que tengas el gusto de vivirlo muchos años.


----------



## Jordi_BCN (15 Feb 2022)

Visto, tus padres son hermanos, lo lamento.


----------



## Kabraloka (15 Feb 2022)

los aliens atacarán conjuntamente


----------



## imaginARIO (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## skan (15 Feb 2022)

¡¡¡Qué se pudran los malnacidos rusos y los comunistas!!!


----------



## Dr.Nick (15 Feb 2022)

Pues no sé qué fuentes tienen esta gente pero se mojan en portada y pantalla completa.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (15 Feb 2022)

amigos895 dijo:


> RAID DEL AMANECER *Rusia se prepara para invadir Ucrania mañana a la 1 a.m. con un bombardeo masivo de misiles y 200,000 soldados, afirma la inteligencia de EE. UU.*
> 
> 
> 10:12, 15 de febrero de 2022
> ...



Yo que los rusos miraria la red de geoposicionamiento por satelite , a ver si les da datos falsos por estar hackeados .
Para mas seguridad los rusos deberian llevar un oficial naval que sepa usar el sextante , la pena es que solo les servira en caso de que el cielo este lo suficientemente despejado como para hacer mediciones .
Y que tengan cuidado ,que los estadounidenses tienen gran aficion a las falsas banderas .


----------



## MITIO (15 Feb 2022)

amigos895 dijo:


> mañana a la 1 a.m



¿Hora GMT o de Moscú?

¿Lo retransmite "Sálvame"?


----------



## Disminuido (15 Feb 2022)

Una hora antes @calopez se pondra a jugar a programador y jodera el foro 6 horas , ya lo estoy viendo , alguien que viva por aluche que lo inmovilize de la manera que crea conveniente ?


----------



## Cicciolino (15 Feb 2022)

Si os habéis creído un birujjjj terripla, os podéis creer también una guerrita con orden del día prefijado.


----------



## The Replicant (15 Feb 2022)

Lo dan en abierto?


----------



## Sanchopanzer (15 Feb 2022)

Y mientras Rusia calificando de terrorismo mediático todas las noticias referentes a la inminente invasión. Que dicen que estan de maniobras, como todos los putos años, y que ya han enviado varios grupos a sus cuarteles de origen.

Que os lo digo yo, que todo esto no es más que una tapadera para que no huela la mierda de la pandemia, que empiezan a filtrarse mucha información sensible y empieza a organizarse una resistencia bastante molesta. Es hora de terminar la obra y empezar otra.


----------



## elchicho47 (15 Feb 2022)

Putin se hace popo y retira sus tropas


----------



## amigos895 (15 Feb 2022)

Sanchopanzer dijo:


> Es hora de terminar la obra y empezar otra.



Invasión de China a EE.UU.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (15 Feb 2022)

se le ve nerviosa al secretario


----------



## asiqué (15 Feb 2022)

amigos895 dijo:


> RAID DEL AMANECER *Rusia se prepara para invadir Ucrania mañana a la 1 a.m. con un bombardeo masivo de misiles y 200,000 soldados, afirma la inteligencia de EE. UU.*
> 
> 
> 10:12, 15 de febrero de 2022
> ...



eso es un gif de risas?
mire ustec;


----------



## Tronald Drump (15 Feb 2022)

Venga va...aunque la hora me viene mal para tomarme unas campurrianas


----------



## Vctrlnz (15 Feb 2022)

Añado: Todos los pueblos y ciudades vascas donde gobiernan PNV y o Bildu.
El parlamento de Cataluña.
El Camp nou


----------



## Setapéfranses (15 Feb 2022)

amigos895 dijo:


> RAID DEL AMAmedios que son conspiranoicos (ya lo eran pero lo serán aún



hola acabo de ver en elconfidencia que se retiran las tropass.

Disinformation del thesun?


----------



## amigos895 (15 Feb 2022)

Setapéfranses dijo:


> hola acabo de ver en elconfidencia que se retiran las tropass.
> 
> Disinformation del thesun?



En thesun dicen que retiran tropas pero que habrá invasión, la trama está más completa


----------



## asiqué (15 Feb 2022)

amigos895 dijo:


> En thesun dicen que retiran tropas pero que habrá invasión, la trama está más completa



no.
Retiran tro*m*pas y los sustituyen por soldados sobrios.
En esos lares el frio es muy duro y el vodka muy sabroso.


----------



## Bye Felicia (15 Feb 2022)

*afirma la inteligencia de EE. UU.*

*afirma la inteligencia de EE. UU.*

*afirma la inteligencia de EE. UU.


......*

En serio este es el nivel de foro que queremos?


----------



## Julc (15 Feb 2022)

Hay que ser bárbaro y salvaje para atacar a esas horas.


----------



## Nationwww (15 Feb 2022)

Me viene fatal...


----------



## Lmpd_01 (15 Feb 2022)

Me recuerda esto ya a las cuentas atrás de rafapaypal con las detenciones y demás


----------



## John Connor (15 Feb 2022)

Esta la guerra? Que se ponga!


----------



## Autómata (15 Feb 2022)

Setapéfranses dijo:


> hola acabo de ver en elconfidencia que se retiran las tropass.
> 
> Disinformation del thesun?



Tremendo el video de tu firma, siempre digo que pagaría por visitar ciertos lugares abandonados.

Y dejo aquí el offtopic.


----------



## Kabraloka (15 Feb 2022)

ya veo a muchos burbujeros a la una de la mañana delante de la tv a ver si hay algo...

y digo yo... la 1 AM de qué uso horario?


----------



## Gonzalor (15 Feb 2022)

Y yo sin paraguas...


----------



## Von Rudel (15 Feb 2022)

Primera regla del arte de la guerra. No hacer lo que tus enemigos esperan.


No habrá invasión.


----------



## HaCHa (15 Feb 2022)

Yo esta mañana me he tirado cuatro horas por una comarcal de montaña tolputorato detrás de un Dacia Sandero con matrícula KKK que fijo tenía al volante a alguno de vosotros.


----------



## El cogorzas (15 Feb 2022)

No os olvidéis de llevar una muda limpia mañana a la 1. Y una rebequita por si refresca con el invierno nucelar. Desde luego que amables los turcochinos avisando de la hora y el día que van a iniciar la guerra, me encanta la gente formal.


----------



## amigos895 (15 Feb 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> ya veo a muchos burbujeros a la una de la mañana delante de la tv a ver si hay algo...
> 
> y digo yo... la 1 AM de qué uso horario?



Entiendo yo que en horario de Ucrania que sería a las 00:00 en horario penínsular y en el caso de Reino Unido/Canarias a las 23:00. De todas formas para salir de dudas habrá que preguntar al experto Caballo, es experto en guerras y en medios


----------



## Archimanguina (15 Feb 2022)

Los rusos a la 1 estan durmiendo la mona, no creo que hasta las 17 horas del dia siguiente se muevan.


----------



## Treefrog (15 Feb 2022)

Joder a esa hora estoy durmiendo, que invadan a las 7:00 am así lo puedo ver con el desayuno. Me parece una putada.


----------



## TNTcl (15 Feb 2022)

Hijos de puta, que el Betis juega en Rusia el jueves...


----------



## Gorkako (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## Renegato (15 Feb 2022)

Entiendo que sera a la 1 hora britanica o UTC, capaces los de The Sun de no tener en cuenta los husos horarios


----------



## HDR (15 Feb 2022)

La expectación de los otanitos trasciende a sus medios voceros de masas. Están deseando que ocurra algo así para por fin tener su guerra y desestabilizar Occidente por completo.

Rusia no ha atacado ni siquiera cuando un submarino nuclear estadounidense se les ha metido en sus aguas territoriales. Al que, por cierto, han detectado con gran eficiencia... Un submarino, una vez detectado, es fácilmente tirable. Un helicóptero apache se lo carga, mismamente; se acerca, le lanza un pepinazo al agua y se acabó la intrusión. Que se lo hagan mirar los bidenitos y los anglosionistas. Rusia ya no es el desastre que era hace 20 años, Putin la ha cambiado por completo.

La provocación es constante, creo que Rusia atacará cuando vea la estabilidad de su propio territorio amenazada. Eso sí está cerca de suceder.

En todo caso, el daño gordo ya está hecho: Rusia arrojada al bando chino.


----------



## Elbrujo (15 Feb 2022)

Renegato dijo:


> Entiendo que sera a la 1 hora britanica o UTC, capaces los de The Sun de no tener en cuenta los husos horarios



Un detalle importante si


----------



## Angkor Wat (15 Feb 2022)

No se cansan de hacer el ridículo los anglos, no.

Sólo espero que no les dé a los yankis por liarse a tirar misiles por todas las ciudades de Ucrania para echarle la culpa con toda su habitual cara a los rusos...


----------



## Dadaista (15 Feb 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Bueno, al menos se mojan. Si mañana no pasa nada, habrán perdido su credibilidad.



La típica excusa de los profetas, no sucedio porque nosotros lo alertamos, que sino.....


----------



## Dadaista (15 Feb 2022)

He leido su comentario y me vino a la cabeza el inicio de "Asterix y Obelix en Gran Bretaña". Cuando narraba la invasión de César y el comentario del lider rebelde


----------



## Komanche O_o (15 Feb 2022)

Bueno, pues ya falta menos  
Menos mal que este finde he follado con ka charito y puedo morir en paz.


----------



## tatenen (15 Feb 2022)

Angkor Wat dijo:


> No se cansan de hacer el ridículo los anglos, no.
> 
> Sólo espero que no les dé a los yankis por liarse a tirar misiles por todas las ciudades de Ucrania para echarle la culpa con toda su habitual cara a los rusos...



A mí lo que me flipa es que la borregada les apoya incondicionalmente. Son lo más lamentapla que hay los anglos, te dicen la hora y todo, fíjate, seguro que lo han sacado de la invitación de putin en la agenda de outlook. Son capaces de hacer el ataque de falsa bandera a esa hora ese día y decir: "veis cómo teníamos razón?" Y la gente se lo tragará por supuesto.


----------



## kabeljau (15 Feb 2022)

Luego viene el cambio del clima-climático con la Greta sin haberse lavado el xoxo en el Ganges.


----------



## Elbrujo (15 Feb 2022)

Cuando lo dicen tan seguros algo preparan los anglos. Si no ya se hubieran retractado


----------



## padrelopez (15 Feb 2022)

Pero hombre, mira que olvidarte de la casa de Lady Tucan, no tienes perdón.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (15 Feb 2022)

Sabian la hora del ataque de falsa bandera, lo que no sabian es que hoy putin se replegaba para evitarlo..


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (15 Feb 2022)

Bueno pues si al final pasa algo ya me abriré las palomitas.


----------



## Funci-vago (15 Feb 2022)

Estas cosas se hacen en día 11... que esperen a marzo


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (15 Feb 2022)

Los rusos se han dado cuenta que no estamos en Octubre y han decidido dejarlo para entonces que no os enteráis.


----------



## eL PERRO (15 Feb 2022)

eL NOMO DEL GRENLIN NO TIENE WEBOS

No es mas que un puto FAROLERO DE MIERDA

COBARDE
DONNADIE
MUERTODEHAMBRE


----------



## Skywalker22 (15 Feb 2022)

Dadaista dijo:


> La típica excusa de los profetas, no sucedio porque nosotros lo alertamos, que sino.....



Creo que no va de esto. Me temo que está todo decidido. De todas maneras, espero equivocarme.


----------



## fanta de pescao (15 Feb 2022)

1AM ¿hora de donde?


----------



## Skywalker22 (15 Feb 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Sabian la hora del ataque de falsa bandera, lo que no sabian es que hoy putin se replegaba para evitarlo..



Buena apreciación.
Esperemos que lleves razón.


----------



## la mano negra (15 Feb 2022)

Si los anglos quieren hacer una operación de bandera falsa para endosarsela a los rusos , puede que ocurra . Pero que los rusos ataquen el día que les están indicando los anglos , lo veo un poco improbable.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (15 Feb 2022)

ahhaaa y que mas


----------



## Elbrujo (15 Feb 2022)

A que hora española sera?


----------



## amigos895 (15 Feb 2022)

CuervoDrogado dijo:


> ahhaaa y que mas



Vamos a morirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

En su medio de manipulación más cercano, si es que no pasan del tema


----------



## superloki (15 Feb 2022)

¿1 AM? Ya son ganas de hacer madrugar a la gente. Tendrán que echarse una buena siesta para estar bien despejados y poder invadir en condiciones...


----------



## Visilleras (15 Feb 2022)

Que se aclaren de una puta vez








Ucrania y Rusia: Última hora del conflicto, en directo


Sigue en directo la última hora sobre el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania, en LaVanguardia.com




www.lavanguardia.com





*Crisis Rusia-Ucrania | Retirada de tropas | El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha anunciado este martes el retorno a las bases de miles de unidades del ejército una vez hayan completado las maniobras cerca de la frontera con Ucrania. *

- Bueno, ya sabemos que vas a atacar mañana a la una de la madrugada... ¡Estás jodida, bonita!
- ¡Pues te retiro mis tropas!
- ¿Pero qué coño te pasa ahora, Rusia?
- ¿A mi? Nada...
- ¿Cómo que nada? ¿Por qué has retirado parte de tus tropas?
- No sé... tu sabrás
- ¿Que yo sabré qué?
- Ayy no sé... esto ya... ya... no es como antes... necesito tiempo
- ¡Serás hija de Putin!


----------



## Juan Niebla (15 Feb 2022)

donde hay que ir para hacer la solicitud de acogida de una docena de chortis ucris? algún teléfono? 

me pongo en contacto con Irena y se lo digo a ella directamente o con quien? con la ministra de asuntos exteriores, la de defensa? con la cruz roja?


----------



## juantxxxo (15 Feb 2022)

Sonny dijo:


> Vaya horario de mierda, ya podían pensar un poco más en los telespectadores. ¿Por qué canal lo dan?



Hay que pagar para verlo, como el fúpbol


----------



## weyler (15 Feb 2022)

Pero no se estaban retirando?


----------



## Skywalker22 (15 Feb 2022)

weyler dijo:


> Pero no se estaban retirando?



El arte de la guerra incluye manipulación mediática a todo trapo.


----------



## Dadaista (15 Feb 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> El arte de la guerra incluye manipulación mediática a todo trapo.



Putin siempre retira menos tropas de las que envio. En resumen que aumenta progresivamente el número de efectivos y juega a crear confusión.


----------



## Hannibal (15 Feb 2022)

Lógico, eso cacharros gastan mucha luz, y a esa hora es más barata.
Yo lo dejaría para las 4 que es el mínimo, pero es buena hora; además los ucranianos ya habrán vuelto de pasear al chucho.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (15 Feb 2022)

Están nerviosos se les hunde el dolar ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Shy (15 Feb 2022)

He leído hasta "bombardeo masivo"


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Feb 2022)

vendo Maria version deluxe en primera cosecha alguien quiere por medio centimo el sorbo? A las nenazas les sientan bien

pd: jojojojojo


El Parlamento de Rusia pide a Putin que reconozca las autoproclamadas repúblicas de Donetsk y Lugansk


----------



## Cathar (15 Feb 2022)

Y la Gene, por favor, La Generalitat de Cataluña, ese antro medieval, corrupto y apestoso que no nos deja vivir.


----------



## mateoysuguitarra (15 Feb 2022)

Para aquellos que han preguntado.

La noticia dice que es a la 1 a.m. hora de UK.
Osea a las 3 a.m. de Ucrania y a las 2 a.m. en España.









Russia 'to invade Ukraine at 1AM tomorrow with missile blitz and 200,000 troops'


RUSSIA is set to invade Ukraine at any time with a massive missile blitz and 200,000 troops, according to US intelligence. Highly placed sources said preparations to defend the besieged nation woul…




www.thesun.co.uk





Por otro lado parece que juegan muy fuerte publicando estos datos. Se juegan su (poca) credibilidad, pero eso al borrego medio le da igual. Ya vale todo.


----------



## Knight who says ni (15 Feb 2022)

Mañana tengo lío... ¿dónde hay que llamar para que lo cambien?


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (15 Feb 2022)

Feliz Día de la Unidad 









Ucrania celebra este miércoles el Día de Unidad con banderas en todas las casas por decreto


Ucrania se prepara para celebrar este miércoles 16 de febrero el Día de Unidad, según ha anunciado el presidente del país, Volodímir Zelenski, en...




www.niusdiario.es


----------



## Minsky Moment (15 Feb 2022)

Qué decepción. No mandan ni ovnis ni nada.


----------



## Minsky Moment (15 Feb 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Mañana tengo lío... ¿dónde hay que llamar para que lo cambien?



Les llevamos décadas de ventaja a los pérfidos:


----------



## Gusman (15 Feb 2022)

Juan Niebla dijo:


> donde hay que ir para hacer la solicitud de acogida de una docena de chortis ucris? algún teléfono?
> 
> me pongo en contacto con Irena y se lo digo a ella directamente o con quien? con la ministra de asuntos exteriores, la de defensa? con la cruz roja?



La cruz roja te manda moronegros recien mamados por las voluntarias.


----------



## Nicors (15 Feb 2022)

Me pido chortina ukra o rusa no soy racista.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (15 Feb 2022)

Si no se cumple, le podemos decir magufos a los medios de comunicación por propagar fake news


----------



## Komanche O_o (15 Feb 2022)

The sun ha descubierto los perfidod planes de la UNION SOVIÉTICA de Putin y evitado la blirztarg hasta Lisboa., han salvado la paz eby Europa mientrsst el oscuro y verdolento Vladimirrrr se esconde en lad profundidades del Kremling. 

A continuación, el Sun publica un artículo sobre el niño de dos cabezas.


----------



## gpm (15 Feb 2022)

Avisas y hacen lo avisado.


Y eso que era cierto

Por joder, se cambia el plan es de 1ero de argucia


----------



## HaCHa (15 Feb 2022)

Esto va a ser como lo de las armas de destrucción masiva pero más LOL.
La inteligencia americana. Ese concepto.


----------



## cerero (15 Feb 2022)

¿Lo van a televisar? esto parece la guerra de Gila...


----------



## tortura (15 Feb 2022)

Cambiemos de tema, la contaminación del aire en Tres Cantos es bastante elevada (63/ugm3) en las últimas 24 horas, hay zonas donde el tráfico se hace más angustioso y es en el centro de la ciudad donde se origina una mayor concentración de contaminantes, me parece que este es un asunto incluso más importante que el de la invasión de Rusia. Hay personas que deberían plantearse más bien desaparecer del mapa por ser ante todo y sobre todo una persona que contamina y hace daño al medio ambiente. Después dicen....y eso que se destina pocos medios para paliar el desastre natural, LO DEL PROTOCOLO DE KIOTO QUEDA MÁS BIEN LEJANO...








*¡NO A LA CONTAMINACIÓN DEL AIRE EN TRES CANTOS, DENTRO Y FUERA DE LA CIUDAD!*


----------



## Minsky Moment (15 Feb 2022)

tortura dijo:


> Cambiemos de tema, la contaminación del aire en Tres Cantos es bastante elevada (63/ugm3) en las últimas 24 horas, hay zonas donde el tráfico se hace más angustioso y es en el centro de la ciudad donde se origina una mayor concentración de contaminantes, me parece que este es un asunto incluso más importante que el de la invasión de Rusia. Hay personas que deberían plantearse más bien desaparecer del mapa por ser ante todo y sobre todo una persona que contamina y hace daño al medio ambiente. Después dicen....y eso que se destina pocos medios para paliar el desastre natural, LO DEL PROTOCOLO DE KIOTO QUEDA MÁS BIEN LEJANO...
> *¡NO A LA CONTAMINACIÓN DEL AIRE EN TRES CANTOS, DENTRO Y FUERA DE LA CIUDAD!*



Pero hombre, eso se soluciona con un nuke bien plantao.


----------



## robert73 (15 Feb 2022)

La guerra de Gila


----------



## bocadRillo (15 Feb 2022)

Si no se nos duerme el viejo, intentará hilar algunas frases coherentes a partir de las 21:30.
Yo sí que estaré durmiendo, así que ya lo veré mañana, si seguimos vivos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Sera Biden el que de la cuenta atras para que Putin de la orden de lanzar los misiles.


----------



## bocadRillo (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## Xio Kha Go Du Roo (15 Feb 2022)

Eso de que sea a las 2 a.m. hora española me deja más tranquila. Así no me interrumpen la telenovela turca de Antonia 3 y la puedo ver tranquila con mis gatos


----------



## Concursante (15 Feb 2022)

Podemos llamar a estas tres últimas semanas _*"Las semanas de las invasiones largas"*_


----------



## circodelia2 (15 Feb 2022)

Estan llevando aviones de aerolineas comerciales ucranianas al aeropuerto pufo fantasma de Castellón, mira por donde le dan utilidad, el aeropuerto de Teruel también recogerá aviones ucranianos.
Wellcome air planes refugees.
....


----------



## kabeljau (15 Feb 2022)

A esa hora la Greta se va al Ganges a lavarse el xoxo. Que le avise el `psicópata.


----------



## -Galaiko (15 Feb 2022)

Ya pongo yo el final countdown.





Pero no creo que pase nada mas de lo que ya pasa desde 2014.


----------



## eLatunero (15 Feb 2022)

No teniendo mucha idea de Geoestrategia, si alguien tiene que entrar en Ucrania mejor que lo haga Rusia. 
y la otan a esperar que sucede. 
porque como entren los americanos antes , ahí sí que se lía.


----------



## Komanche O_o (15 Feb 2022)

Qué ganas de abrir un hilo que por fin merezca el BOOOOOOM


----------



## amigos895 (15 Feb 2022)

-Galaiko dijo:


> Ya pongo yo el final countdown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Burbunauta (15 Feb 2022)

Creo que "The Sun" es un tabloide.


----------



## midelburgo (15 Feb 2022)

Si yo fuera Putin, iniciaria el ataque con 3 o 4 pulsos electromagneticos sobre Europa occidental. Asi que este puede ser el ultimo dia de burbruja.


----------



## Komanche O_o (15 Feb 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Si yo fuera Putin, iniciaria el ataque con 3 o 4 pulsos electromagneticos sobre Europa occidental. Asi que este puede ser el ultimo dia de burbruja.



Qué descanso de tanto niñosrrrrrrata ....


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (15 Feb 2022)

Estaba claro que con el ejército ruso dirigido por los mass mierda de la OTAN en lugar de invasión iba a haber un mojón....desde luego la drole de guerre de 1940 fué algo mucho mas serio que esta patochada...


----------



## Octubrista (15 Feb 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Estan llevando aviones de aerolineas comerciales ucranianas al aeropuerto pufo fantasma de Castellón, mira por donde le dan utilidad, el aeropuerto de Teruel también recogerá aviones ucranianos.
> Wellcome air planes refugees.
> ....



La mayoría son aviones en leasing y sus propietarios son empresas piratas de Países Bajos (en sus Antillas) y compañías irlandesas.

Buscan refugio en España porque así de cagaos están en rsas empresas ( o reciben esas órdenes) no porque los ucranianos tomen esa iniciativa.


----------



## amigos895 (15 Feb 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Si yo fuera Putin, iniciaria el ataque con 3 o 4 pulsos electromagneticos sobre Europa occidental. Asi que este puede ser el ultimo dia de burbruja.



Ha sido un placer estar con ustedes.





Spoiler


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (15 Feb 2022)

No me entero de nada
Pero no decían que ya no había guerra?


----------



## amigos895 (15 Feb 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> No me entero de nada
> Pero no decían que ya no había guerra?



Se retira tropas pero hay guerra, eso dicen algunos medios xD.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (15 Feb 2022)

amigos895 dijo:


> Se retira tropas pero hay guerra, eso dicen algunos medios xD.



Entiendo
Se retiran las tropas, para que no les caigan encima los nukes


----------



## amigos895 (15 Feb 2022)

WTF 

Edito:





Está muy desgastado ya de antes con los ciberataques rusos.


----------



## Progretón (15 Feb 2022)

Pues de puta madre esa hora: servidor habrá terminado de trabajar y estará echando una siesta.


----------



## Blackmoon (15 Feb 2022)

amigos895 dijo:


> RAID DEL AMANECER *Rusia se prepara para invadir Ucrania mañana a la 1 a.m. con un bombardeo masivo de misiles y 200,000 soldados, afirma la inteligencia de EE. UU.*
> 
> 
> 10:12, 15 de febrero de 2022
> ...



Hora rusa u hora británica?. A ver si se van a liar...

En horario de Moscú queda menos de una hora


----------



## Dadaista (15 Feb 2022)

estan atacando los servidores, o sea, una guerra como cuando atacaron el SEPE


----------



## Archimanguina (15 Feb 2022)

fanta de pescao dijo:


> 1AM ¿hora de donde?



de la sagra


----------



## Archimanguina (15 Feb 2022)

amigos895 dijo:


> WTF
> 
> Edito:
> 
> ...



si es cierto ha empezado y yo sin pastillas de yoduro...


----------



## firoamanda83 (15 Feb 2022)

me suena al fin del mundo de los tj


----------



## amigos895 (15 Feb 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Hora rusa u hora británica?. A ver si se van a liar...
> 
> En horario de Moscú queda menos de una hora





> US intelligence said the most likely time for Putin’s order was 3am (1am UK time).



Hora británica.


----------



## Archimanguina (15 Feb 2022)

amigos895 dijo:


> Hora británica.



nos pilla durmiendo que putada..


----------



## ProfePaco (15 Feb 2022)

Las guerras empiezan al amanecer...de allí.

Falta poco


----------



## jeiper (15 Feb 2022)

¿Se han enterado del "Día D" Ruso y en lugar de hacerse los tontos y preparar en secreto una defensa/contraataque sorpresa, revelan su carta? Joder, nos toman por sucnors.


----------



## TNTcl (15 Feb 2022)

laresial dijo:


> No entiendo como no tienen vergüenza de publicar estas sandeces.
> Si fuera verdad, sería como acertar la loteria.



A mí me pasa igual, luego recuerdo que existen los guiones y empiezo a querer asesinar al vecino que tira la basura sin bolsa.

Ridiculizan al lector, espectador, pagano, contribuyente, pariente, hombre, padre o madre. 

Tienen el monopolio, eso es todo, roban ideas, decisiones, argumentos., secuestran a los vulnerables., chantajean cuando tienes conciencia, etc...

Y por supuesto, amenazan a todos con el ambiente global.

Bienvenidos a la globalizacion con agendas.


----------



## Cipotecon (15 Feb 2022)

te juegas una cuneta de 2018 en un foro que te puedes abrir otra sin problemas? uff juegas fuertisimo


----------



## InigoMontoya (15 Feb 2022)

a la 1 de la tarde hora española?


----------



## Ederall (15 Feb 2022)

Hemos pasado de llevar la inteligencia de un país en alto secreto a publicar en twitter las estrategias???

Diossss, no hay por donde cogeros a mas de uno xD


----------



## TNTcl (15 Feb 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Menudo filón que tiene Netflix para hacer series sin conocimiento. Lo difícil será como poner spetsnaz racializados pero ya se les ocurrirá algo.



Los ingleses no duermen hoy, los ebrios, naturalmente, esperando la coproducción.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (15 Feb 2022)

Veremos mañana si empieza la IIIGM

Compraré Bocabits y Fanta naranja


----------



## Hulagu (15 Feb 2022)

Espero despierto. Pero la una de la madrugada NO es buena hora. Hace mucho frío y no se ve la carretera. Luego vienen accidentes.


----------



## Ponix (15 Feb 2022)

Queda poco


----------



## Maddie (15 Feb 2022)

Me uno a la guardia de la invasión programada, ojalá lo retransmitan, cante el himno nacional de EEUU Mariah Carey acompañada de la orquesta filarmónica de LA, conduzca la transmisión LiVE from Kiev Anderson Cooper y en español Ana Obregón, haya mensajes de SM El Rey y de los Duques de Cambridge y lleven a la Naranjo para que entre nukes y las posadas de 200.000 efectivos se oiga "sobrevivireeeeeeeeereeé ehhhhh"

Patrocinado por Budweiser.


----------



## amigos895 (15 Feb 2022)

Edito: Se sigue con la supuesta invasión.



Vuelvo a editar:



Yo ''esperaré'' hasta las 1 hora canaria, después de esa hora que les peten  paso de más esperas estilo ''2 weeks''.


----------



## Hugrakkir (15 Feb 2022)

No son horas de empezar una guerra


----------



## ProfePaco (15 Feb 2022)

He salido a la ventana y no veo nukes.


----------



## Maddie (15 Feb 2022)

ya falta 1 hora y treinta. Ya casi hamijos, ahora si a morir una vez más como con el 2012 o el Y2K, eso también lo dijeron en CNN y Fox.


----------



## preludio (15 Feb 2022)

Señores, un Global Hawk está sobrevolando Ucrania en este momento a 53000 pies, ha salido de la base de Malta. Está haciendo una especie de rombo bastante grande al SE de Kiev, se ha acercado Kharkov y la zona E en conflicto pero sin entrar dentro.


----------



## Archimanguina (15 Feb 2022)

la invasion sera en el metaverso.


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (15 Feb 2022)

Empieza la fiestaaaaa


----------



## amigos895 (15 Feb 2022)

preludio dijo:


> Señores, un Global Hawk está sobrevolando Ucrania en este momento a 53000 pies, ha salido de la base de Malta. Está haciendo una especie de rombo bastante grande al SE de Kiev, se ha acercado Kharkov y la zona E en conflicto pero sin entrar dentro.



El forte11 lleva ya unas buenas horas así.


----------



## walkietalkie (15 Feb 2022)

Ostracismo Produtorio dijo:


> Empieza la fiestaaaaa



Pues que los eliminen por salida falsa.... Es a la 01:00. 

Los tanques a la línea de salida de nuevo


----------



## Maddie (15 Feb 2022)

preludio dijo:


> Señores, un Global Hawk está sobrevolando Ucrania en este momento a 53000 pies, ha salido de la base de Malta. Está haciendo una especie de rombo bastante grande al SE de Kiev, se ha acercado Kharkov y la zona E en conflicto pero sin entrar dentro.



para qué va entrar si en ucrania sólo hay ucranianos.

No descarto que Biden mande poner rusos impresos en suelo ucraniano, a ver si cuela.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (15 Feb 2022)

preludio dijo:


> Señores, un Global Hawk está sobrevolando Ucrania en este momento a 53000 pies, ha salido de la base de Malta. Está haciendo una especie de rombo bastante grande al SE de Kiev, se ha acercado Kharkov y la zona E en conflicto pero sin entrar dentro.



es el señor Putin manejando el aparato con cojones y empaque, chuleando duro en aproximaciones mirando de tu a tu al controlador que se ve incapaz de sostenerle la mirada, tal es su porte de dandy marrullero. Barra de hierro no sé si tiene pero un par de Sidewinders que rezuman furia porcinodemoníaca seguro que sí calza.

Hora y cuarto. OJO


----------



## Maddie (15 Feb 2022)

En vivo, 11:47 hora España, dos patrullas cazando borrachos y un camión de la basura.


----------



## Artist (15 Feb 2022)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> es el señor Putin manejando el aparato con cojones y empaque, chuleando duro en aproximaciones mirando de tu a tu al controlador que se ve incapaz de sostenerle la mirada, tal es su porte de dandy marrullero. Barra de hierro no sé si tiene pero un par de Sidewinders que rezuman furia porcinodemoníaca seguro que sí calza.
> 
> Hora y cuarto. OJO



Se supone que es a la 1:00 AM en UK, aquí sería a las 2:00 AM


----------



## Maddie (15 Feb 2022)

Tengo ropa secándose fuera, voy a por ella, ojalá no me pierda el inicio de los juegos éstos. Ya quiero que salga la Mariah a lo del himno y tal.


----------



## preludio (15 Feb 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> para qué va entrar si en ucrania sólo hay ucranianos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Abort&cospelo (15 Feb 2022)

El ataque va a ser telediriguido desde Jupiter por los extraterrestres de la galaxia Omega 3 ,y van a lanzar rayos laser que operan de fimosis a distancia. Es verdad me lo ha dicho mi vecino con sindrome de Down que lo oyo en la puta tele de mierda.


----------



## Maddie (15 Feb 2022)

@preludio no se te entiende nada...


----------



## Redwill (16 Feb 2022)

El mundo se acabo en 2022, me lo han dicho los mayas


----------



## Redwill (16 Feb 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Bueno, al menos se mojan. Si mañana no pasa nada, habrán perdido su credibilidad.



Th Sun, creo que la perdio hace decadas, es como la revista del Hola de UK


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (16 Feb 2022)

Q cosas tan autistas dices


----------



## Minsky Moment (16 Feb 2022)

Jamás han mentido tanto y tan continuadamente los medios como en los últimos meses. Es alucinante, van a calzón quitado. Recomendable este análisis, nada que no hayamos estando diciendo por aquí (no digo los hiperventilados), pero muy bien sintetizado. Con los últimos movimientos de hoy mismo:


----------



## preludio (16 Feb 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> @preludio no se te entiende nada...



¿sabes qué es un Global Hawk?


----------



## Wolvernite (16 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Jamás han mentido tanto y tan continuadamente los medios como en los últimos meses. Es alucinante, van a calzón quitado. Recomendable este análisis, nada que no hayamos estando diciendo por aquí (no digo los hiperventilados), pero muy bien sintetizado. Con los últimos movimientos de hoy mismo:



Que no? Llevan mintiendo desde marzo de 2020


----------



## Maddie (16 Feb 2022)

preludio dijo:


> ¿sabes qué es un Global Hawk?



Sabes que no es necesario escribir pleonasmos como entrar dentro?


----------



## M. H. Carles Puigdemont. (16 Feb 2022)

Estimados floreros, puedo confirmarles que ya ha empezado la invasión. 

Mañana más.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (16 Feb 2022)

Solo queda media hora , que nervios, me recuerda a cuando vi por la tele el bombardeo de Bagdad


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (16 Feb 2022)

Me está empezando a bajar una cosa a la tripa...espero que no me pille cagando.


----------



## Pocochochó (16 Feb 2022)

Yo hasta que no salga el Gordo en la tele en un especial no me creo nada


----------



## The Sentry (16 Feb 2022)

Ha entrado algún Dimitri ya?


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (16 Feb 2022)

Venga ya, un poco de contexto por favor


----------



## JoséBatallas (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## furia porcina (16 Feb 2022)

Sonny dijo:


> Vaya horario de mierda, ya podían pensar un poco más en los telespectadores. ¿Por qué canal lo dan?



Es prime time en USA. Supongo que a ellos le viene bien, además a esa hora Biden ya se ha despertado de la siesta y todavía le queda un rato para tomarse la pastilla.


----------



## Ederall (16 Feb 2022)

Ha empezado ya??? xDDD


----------



## imaginARIO (16 Feb 2022)

El himno oficial de la invasión que no fue:


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (16 Feb 2022)

pero la invasión es en hora local o en hora de allí?
Porque si es la de allí, van con retraso y tengo las palomitas listas!


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (16 Feb 2022)

Tengo que preguntarle a la gata de schorringuer, porque aquí hay algo que no me cuadra sientificamente hablando...


----------



## Patronio (16 Feb 2022)

Me voy a dormir, parece que no hay invasión...por ahora


----------



## Migue111 (16 Feb 2022)

Los Power Rangers Rusos aprueban este jilo mistico


----------



## amigos895 (16 Feb 2022)

Queda poco más de media hora.


----------



## The Sentry (16 Feb 2022)

Espero que haya empezado ya la guerra porque estoy cagando y podré decirle a mis hijos que la 3GM me pilló cagando.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Feb 2022)

No hay ningún movimiento. Tremendo fail de hilo.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (16 Feb 2022)

Atención, ataque en donbas 



https://www.hispachan.org/w/src/164497117982.mp4


----------



## Maddie (16 Feb 2022)

Es de un lugar llamado hispachan, yo no clickeo


----------



## Topedelagama (16 Feb 2022)

Pero.......¿es ya o qué? ya no me quedan Doritos, ni Pepsi Max.


----------



## amigos895 (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## jaimitoabogado (16 Feb 2022)

Donde mierdas puedo alojar el video?


----------



## jaimitoabogado (16 Feb 2022)

El primer ataque lo visteis aquí


----------



## Maddie (16 Feb 2022)

Yo no veo nada


----------



## jaimitoabogado (16 Feb 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Es de un lugar llamado hispachan, yo no clickeo



Te lleva a un video , no el sitio web 



https://www.hispachan.org/w/src/164497117982.mp4




Buscad en twitter tienen que haber videos del ataque


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (16 Feb 2022)

¿Quién es el gafe?


----------



## Plutarko (16 Feb 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Te lleva a un video , no el sitio web
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero si ese video es de un puto videojuego.
Si vais a desinformar currarlo un poco más. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Topedelagama (16 Feb 2022)

Maldito roedor!!


----------



## Artist (16 Feb 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Te lleva a un video , no el sitio web
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Es un videojuego eh


----------



## Topedelagama (16 Feb 2022)

Esto no puede acabar así ...Llamad al teléfono rojo!!


----------



## Maddie (16 Feb 2022)

Pero por qué quedaría Putin como un moña por NO hacer lo que EEUU dice que va a hacer. Al contrario, por qué invidarías a la hora y día que los otros te marquen, es más, por qué vas a invadir si no quieres.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (16 Feb 2022)

Artist dijo:


> Es un videojuego eh



Cual es? , estaría de púta madre jugarlo


----------



## Artist (16 Feb 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Cual es? , estaría de púta madre jugarlo



Arma 3 me parece


----------



## Maddie (16 Feb 2022)

Y le das gusto a la vieja, no. Putin tiene que ser muy inteligente y jugar sus cartas.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (16 Feb 2022)

Artist dijo:


> Es un videojuego eh






Artist dijo:


> Es un videojuego eh



Como haces para alojar video, a mi no me deja


----------



## Artist (16 Feb 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Como haces para alojar video, a mi no me deja



Lo subí a streamable


----------



## Artist (16 Feb 2022)

SERVERS DOWN AMIGO, PUTIN HA PROGRAMADO EL CIERRE DE UCRANIA (IUKREIN) EN TEN (10) MINUTS


----------



## jaimitoabogado (16 Feb 2022)

Bueno , yo me voy a hacerme un pajote , cuando termine dentro de 30 segundos volveré y ¡quiero ver una invasión!


----------



## Viviendo Digno (16 Feb 2022)

Ostia, qué ha sido eso?


----------



## jaimitoabogado (16 Feb 2022)

Que estas en Ucrania?


----------



## amigos895 (16 Feb 2022)

¿Ya comenzó? ¿Se sabe algo?


----------



## Maddie (16 Feb 2022)

1:05 y todo sereno


----------



## arrestado en casa (16 Feb 2022)

*YA HAY IMÁGENES DE LA INVASIÓN!!*

Aquí se puede ver a un soldado ruso invadir la boca de un chortino ucro


----------



## Maddie (16 Feb 2022)

Con ver tu firma uno puede saber que eres idiota integral, pero con este comentario y con el siguiente en donde escribes estallaVa te has lucido.


----------



## amigos895 (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## Sardónica (16 Feb 2022)

Información caliente del Pentágono que conoce hasta mi panadera.


----------



## Komanche O_o (16 Feb 2022)

*Ni una nuke sana*


----------



## Ancient Warrior (16 Feb 2022)

Pues nada


----------



## tv eye (16 Feb 2022)

Empiezo a abrir los latunes ya...??? Joder q sinvivir


----------



## Mizraim (16 Feb 2022)

Es un tiro de aviso al jabalí, un farol, pero no bajéis la guardia tan rápido, ya llevaban meses allanando el terreno para un conflicto internacional, nos lo han dejado caer en muchos lugares y forma parte de su agenda, la cual cumplirán de forma más o menos chapucera.


----------



## El amigo (16 Feb 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Bueno, al menos se mojan. Si mañana no pasa nada, habrán perdido su credibilidad.



Habrán perdido su credibilidad?
Acaso la tienen ?


----------



## Gotthard (16 Feb 2022)

Añade Parla.


----------



## bocadRillo (16 Feb 2022)

nadie lo va a poner? 
OWNEEEEEEED


----------



## NIKK (16 Feb 2022)

amigos895 dijo:


> RAID DEL AMANECER *Rusia se prepara para invadir Ucrania mañana a la 1 a.m. con un bombardeo masivo de misiles y 200,000 soldados, afirma la inteligencia de EE. UU.*
> 
> 
> 10:12, 15 de febrero de 2022
> ...



Subnormal.


----------



## NIKK (16 Feb 2022)

amigos895 dijo:


> RAID DEL AMANECER *Rusia se prepara para invadir Ucrania mañana a la 1 a.m. con un bombardeo masivo de misiles y 200,000 soldados, afirma la inteligencia de EE. UU.*
> 
> 
> 10:12, 15 de febrero de 2022
> ...



Subnormal.


----------



## elCañonero (16 Feb 2022)

Jajajaja


----------



## EnergiaLibre (16 Feb 2022)

puedo salir ya la calle a matar a rojos y funcivagos?


----------



## Joloan (16 Feb 2022)

¿Nos han invadido ya?


----------



## Ponix (16 Feb 2022)

Buah peaso inbassion broo


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (16 Feb 2022)

Menudo zasca para los que se jugaron la cuenta


----------



## BeninExpress (16 Feb 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> ¿Nos han invadido ya?



Ejjque según el calendario maya el 16 de febrero de 2022 no cae hasta dentro de un mes.

Ha sido un error de cálculo.

Ahora salen los del panfleto The Sun, el rumano y Biden a dar una nueva fecha.


----------



## Don Solomillón (16 Feb 2022)

Lla?


----------



## baifo (16 Feb 2022)

Se atascó el botón nuclear


----------



## al loro (16 Feb 2022)

Qué ganas tienen estos usanos de conflicto por tal de tapar todas sus miserias..
Putin no tiene prisa y cada día que pasa es un día ganado para acercarse a la caída del imperio usano y su decadencia.


----------



## Dr.Tequila (16 Feb 2022)

Tienes más ganas de guerra USA y occidente que nadie más.


----------



## al loro (16 Feb 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> Parece que hay más ganas de que empiece por parte de los ingleses y americanos que por los propios "invasores".



Y Putin repartiendo zascas


----------



## Archimanguina (16 Feb 2022)

La guerra ha terminado, ha ganado rusia.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (16 Feb 2022)

EEUU, su lacayo Inglaterra y su amo judío, ya no saben qué hacer para que haya guerra, y hacer un ataque de falsa bandera sería demasiado cantoso ahora que todo el mundo sabe del palo de que van. Se van a quedar sin poder aplicar sanciones brutales, podemos decir que gracias a eso no pagaremos el gas y la gasolina a precio de marfil y ébano.


----------



## Kabraloka (16 Feb 2022)

españoles... la guerra ha terminado.

Pero ahora los medios dirán: como lo habíamos avisado, por eso no atacaron...


----------



## rama_ka (16 Feb 2022)

Es increíble lo burdo del circo de mierda que se han montado. Hemos cambiado (o añadido) el miedo al covid por el miedo al ruso. Se ríen de nosotros con todo el descaro y la gente no sospecha nada. Desde luego, no me cabe duda de que el Imperio está en plena forma, pese a que parezca lo contrario: La capacidad que han desarrollado para manipular y dirigir la opinión pública de las sociedades occidentales es una garantía para seguir gobernando el mundo durante otro siglo.


----------



## maggneto (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## Salteador de Caminos (16 Feb 2022)

al loro dijo:


> Qué ganas tienen estos usanos de conflicto por tal de tapar todas sus miserias..
> Putin no tiene prisa y cada día que pasa es un día ganado para acercarse a la caída del imperio usano y su decadencia.



Cada día que pasa sin atacar se demuestra que Putin es un parguela de los que amenazan pero no dan, no sea que el primo de zumosol americano les devuelva el golpe x 1000


----------



## elchicho47 (16 Feb 2022)

Aun no ha acabado la tensión, todo es posible,
tengo un compañero de Georgia que ODIA a los rusos con toda su alma, y dice que PUTIN esta loco y es un mentiroso


----------



## TNTcl (16 Feb 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Añado: Todos los pueblos y ciudades vascas donde gobiernan PNV y o Bildu.
> El parlamento de Cataluña.
> El Camp nou



_*"cada año hay un Camp Nou de ictus-unos 100 mil"









Un estudio español sobre el ictus logra que el 60% de los pacientes se recuperen sin secuelas - Cadena Dial


Un tratamiento para el Ictus que ya está en los hospitales y que es fruto de la investigación realizada en el Hospital Clínic de Barcelona




www.cadenadial.com




*_
Me arrepiento de pensar simplemente que eran subnormales, hijos de puta y algún cura despistao.

Mea culpa.

PD. Había leído "cada semana".


----------



## CaraCortada (16 Feb 2022)

Acabo de llegar y me conecto desde la trinchera pero veo que aun no nos han invadido ni lanzado ningún pepinazo. Me siento engañao.


----------



## al loro (16 Feb 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Cada día que pasa sin atacar se demuestra que Putin es un parguela de los que amenazan pero no dan, no sea que el primo de zumosol americano les devuelva el golpe x 1000



Lo que tú quieras, pero de momento ya tenía todo desplegado.
Cuando dices que llegan los EEUU a Ucranía, me refiero a amaericanos, no a sus putillas de la OTAN y tus primos.


----------



## Dr.Nick (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## cerilloprieto (16 Feb 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> La guerra ha terminado, ha ganado rusia.



Pues yo sigo viendo sionismo hasta en la sopa. Qué tendrá que ocurrir para que nos liberen de la bicha.


----------



## HaCHa (16 Feb 2022)

Algunos de vosotros no os merecéis ni una conexión con un modem de 56k.
El spam hace más por Internet que vosotros.


----------



## The Replicant (16 Feb 2022)

ha empezado ya? lo dan en abierto?


----------



## maggneto (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## TORREVIEJAS (16 Feb 2022)

Fail


----------



## Vctrlnz (16 Feb 2022)

rama_ka dijo:


> Es increíble lo burdo del circo de mierda que se han montado. Hemos cambiado (o añadido) el miedo al covid por el miedo al ruso. Se ríen de nosotros con todo el descaro y la gente no sospecha nada. Desde luego, no me cabe duda de que el Imperio está en plena forma, pese a que parezca lo contrario: La capacidad que han desarrollado para manipular y dirigir la opinión pública de las sociedades occidentales es una garantía para seguir gobernando el mundo durante otro siglo.



Te refieres al imperio comunista ruso;
Ese que apoya a la eta, a Rufián, a Sanchinflas, a las menistras feminazis de podemos, a Cuba , Venezuela, a todos los países bolivarianos , a Corea del Norte, a China, a Irán...
Ese que envenena o encarcela a los opositores...


----------



## Vctrlnz (16 Feb 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Cada día que pasa sin atacar se demuestra que Putin es un parguela de los que amenazan pero no dan, no sea que el primo de zumosol americano les devuelva el golpe x 1000



Iba a ser el llanto y el rechinar de dientes para los rusos si llegan a acercarse a Kiev.
Los ucranianos prefieren morir antes que estar otros 70 años con el comunismo ruso.
5 millones de ucranianos asesinados por los rusos en el holodomor tienen parte de culpa de este odio.
No sólo iban a tener un problema con los americanos.


----------



## Sol Negro (16 Feb 2022)

Esto será como un tsunami…? el agua se retira para volver con más fuerza.. lo mismo está ocurriendo con las medidas covik…


----------



## Marchamaliano (16 Feb 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


> Aun no ha acabado la tensión, todo es posible,
> tengo un compañero de Georgia que ODIA a los rusos con toda su alma, y dice que PUTIN esta loco y es un mentiroso



Stalin era Georgiano, si no llega a ser por los Ortodoxos rusos los otomanos acaban con ellos con lo que no sé si tu amigo es gilipollas integral.


----------



## elchicho47 (16 Feb 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Stalin era Georgiano, si no llega a ser por los Ortodoxos rusos los otomanos acaban con ellos con lo que no sé si tu amigo es gilipollas integral.




Es un pelin rarito eso si


----------



## sociedadponzi (16 Feb 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> A esa hora no me viene bien, que tengo de dormir para remar al día siguiente



es el enemigo? que se ponga


----------



## El cogorzas (16 Feb 2022)

¿Como están mis valientes esta mañana? ¿Preparados ya para la invasión? Ya huelo en la lejanía el aliento a vodka del enemigo. Coged vuestros doritos y permaneced en vuestros puestos que se avecina una batalla decisiva.


----------



## Atotrapo (16 Feb 2022)

No habrá nada, a nivel costes económicos no le sale a cuenta. Pedirá que no se integre en la OTAN, se le concederá el deseo y listos.

Aunque también te digo, que entre en la OTAN y en la UE en definitiva no debería ser asunto de terceros estados, incluido EEUU.


----------



## weyler (16 Feb 2022)

cada vez estoy mas convencido de que putin nuevamente va de farol y no habra invasion


----------



## elchicho47 (16 Feb 2022)

Todo ha sido una propaganda de mierda.
A otra cosa mariposa !


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Feb 2022)

rama_ka dijo:


> Es increíble lo burdo del circo de mierda que se han montado. Hemos cambiado (o añadido) el miedo al covid por el miedo al ruso. Se ríen de nosotros con todo el descaro y la gente no sospecha nada. Desde luego, no me cabe duda de que el Imperio está en plena forma, pese a que parezca lo contrario: La capacidad que han desarrollado para manipular y dirigir la opinión pública de las sociedades occidentales es una garantía para seguir gobernando el mundo durante otro siglo.



Va dirigido a los borregos, un día se ponen un bozal para parar un virus y otro compran latunes por los malos de los rusos que van a atacar…se repiten como el ajo.


----------



## Demi Grante (16 Feb 2022)

Llá?


----------



## JuanMacClane (16 Feb 2022)

Joder, y yo que ya estaba deleitandome con el olor a chortina ruski


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Feb 2022)

la única invasión que vamos a tener hoy es la acostumbrada : menas, latinkings, etc


----------



## amigos895 (16 Feb 2022)

Ahora mismo:

En elinmundo tienen esto:


Crisis. *Veteranos de guerra, listos para proteger Ucrania: "Los agresores se lo deberían pensar 10 veces antes de hacer cualquier cosa"*


Directo. La OTAN no ve la desescalada sino más tropas de Rusia

En 20bulos:

*DIRECTO | La OTAN no ve "ninguna desescalada" de Rusia cerca de Ucrania sino un "refuerzo militar"*
L. B. / M. M.

Ucrania 'paraliza' su vida normal en un miércoles declarado festivo ante el temor de una invasión rusa

En dailymail.co.uk:

*NATO says there are 'NO real signs of de-escalation' at the Ukrainian border as new video shows Russia staging 'troop withdrawal': Ben Wallace predicts Putin could string along the West 'for weeks' as 'D-Day' dawns with no invasion*

Los de thesun.co.uk tienen ganas de guerrita:








  Que les peten, la guerra es el volcán 2.0 







Juegazo


----------



## tatenen (16 Feb 2022)

Si clickas el titular original del OP, ahora sale diferente, ya no dicen día y hora, sino en cualquier momento:
Russia 'to invade Ukraine at 1AM tomorrow with missile blitz and 200,000 troops'

Basura de anglos...


----------



## amigos895 (16 Feb 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Si clickas el titular original del OP, ahora sale diferente, ya no dicen día y hora, sino en cualquier momento:
> Russia 'to invade Ukraine at 1AM tomorrow with missile blitz and 200,000 troops'
> 
> Basura de anglos...



Sigue saliendo en el título de la URL al ponerlo en el foro  ¿Darán otra fecha pronto?  Según he leído por ahí los ejercicios militares acaban el día 20 y que podría haber guerra ese día


----------



## Alberto Liberto (16 Feb 2022)

Ahora que había acumulado suficientes provisiones, reforzado el sótano y comprado munición de sobra no sueltan las nukes.


----------



## socrates99 (16 Feb 2022)

La una ,ya han caído???


----------



## Feriri88 (16 Feb 2022)

Argentina está apoyada por Putin
Putin y sus brazos mediáticos han apoyado y elevado la hispanofobia en Hispanoamerica desde hace una década
Putin apoyo por debajo de la mesa a los catalazis 
Putin y sus brazos mediáticos hicieron la ola a podemos e indepes


La que debería bombardear Moscú si pudiera es España 
Contra un país que lleva 15 años intentando jodernos sin haberles hecho nada


----------



## MITIO (16 Feb 2022)

Me he levantao a la 1 todo ilusionado y hasta ahora comiendo doritos como un idiota.
Me acabo de asomar a la ventana por si habia leido mal y era la 1 de la tarde en lugar de la 1 de la madrugada... y ni un puto Nuke.

Menuda mierda de informadores.


----------



## LiberalFist (16 Feb 2022)

Sera a la una... 

en Octubre.


----------



## Migue111 (16 Feb 2022)

Esta noticia en elmundo.es parece escrito por el comediante Gila:

*Rusia se mofa de los medios que escribieron sobre el ataque a Ucrania el 16 de febrero*
Las autoridades rusas ridiculizaron este miércoles a los medios que difundieron informaciones sobre el posible ataque ruso a Ucrania el 16 de febrero y pidieron publicar "un calendario de invasiones".

"Les pido a los medios de desinformación de Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido, como Bloomberg, The New York Times, The Sun y otros, que publiquen el *calendario de nuestras 'invasiones'* para el año próximo *para que pueda planificar mis vacaciones*", escribió la portavoz de Exteriores ruso, María Zajárova, en su canal de Telegram


----------



## amigos895 (16 Feb 2022)

Migue111 dijo:


> Esta noticia en elmundo.es parece escrito por el comediante Gila:
> 
> *Rusia se mofa de los medios que escribieron sobre el ataque a Ucrania el 16 de febrero*
> Las autoridades rusas ridiculizaron este miércoles a los medios que difundieron informaciones sobre el posible ataque ruso a Ucrania el 16 de febrero y pidieron publicar "un calendario de invasiones".
> ...


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (16 Feb 2022)

Que risa dan hoy dia los iluminatti, en lo que han quedao..


----------



## amigos895 (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (16 Feb 2022)

Ya lleva 4 horas de retraso, la invasión. Se estarán peinando.


----------



## amigos895 (16 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Ya lleva 4 horas de retraso, la invasión. Se estarán peinando.



La supuesta invasión era a las 1am hora UK, a las 1 de la mañana, ya ha pasado esa hora de largo (15 horas).


----------



## danilovix (16 Feb 2022)

El presidente Bidé nos dirá "No ha habido invasión porque avisamos antes ,gñeee, gñeée"


----------



## Ederall (17 Feb 2022)

Ha pasado ya???? el coleguita del OP estaba muy convencido no???


----------



## Azog el Profanador (17 Feb 2022)

Al final se ha liado el día 17!!

1939

Incidente de Mainila - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

2022

Ucrania acusa a Rusia de un bombardeo contra un pueblo cerca de la frontera (sport.es)

El ejército ucraniano apunta a que el ruso abría atacado a un pueblo, impactando contra una guardería infantil.

Tras un primer atisbo de desescalada hace 48 horas, y un posterior comunicado del gobierno estadounidense negando la información al respecto, *el ejército ucraniano ha acusado este mediodía a las tropas rusas de un ataque con artillería*; acusación que también han realizado, por su parte, *los rebeldes separatistas de Luganks*, aunque en sentido contrario al apuntar hacia *varios disparos de las tropas de Kiev* desplegadas al otro lado de la 'línea de contacto'.

El departamento de prensa del *Centro de Operaciones de las Fuerzas Conjuntas* del *Ejército ucraniano* acaba de difundir mediante Facebook un texto en el que asegura que "*las tropas rusas han atacado con artillería pesada la localidad de Satanitsa Luganska*", a escasos kilómetros de la frontera con rusa. El mismo comunicado apunta que *los proyectiles impactaron contra una guardería, y la mitad del pueblo sigue sin electricidad*.

Borrell afirma que "ha empezado el bombardeo" en el este de Ucrania (lavanguardia.com)

El jefe de la diplomacia europea afirma que la UE tiene "evidencias" de "fuertes bombardeos" en algunas partes de la frontera con Rusia

El alto representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores, Josep Borrell, aseguró este jueves que "ha empezado el bombardeo en algunas partes de la frontera" del este de Ucrania, pero manifestó que los países de la UE no aprobarán las sanciones contra Rusia hasta que "el nivel de intensidad de la agresión lo requiera".

"Hemos tenido noticias sobre una retirada de tropas (rusas), pero no hay evidencia de eso", dijo Borrell tras una reunión de los jefes de Estado y de Gobierno de la UE para tratar la tensión en torno a Ucrania, en la que no adoptaron ninguna decisión.

"De lo que tenemos evidencia y estamos muy preocupados es sobre el aumento de los combates y fuertes bombardeos en algunas partes de la frontera, exactamente la parte que yo visité a principios de enero", dijo Borrell, en relación a la visita que realizó a la línea de contacto en el este de Ucrania.

El jefe de la diplomacia europea dijo también que "en las últimas horas" han notado "mucha desinformación por parte de Rusia para crear una atmósfera de ataques contra rusos en esta parte de Ucrania".


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (17 Feb 2022)

LOS TANQUES T60 ya están debajo de mi casa en mi portal tengo MUCHO MIEDO SEÑOR BIDEN


----------



## Mr.Foster (17 Feb 2022)

La gente de bien de este mundo desea fervientemente que* los huesos de los muertos mas sagrados *de la gentuza que inventa estas historias y de aquellos que usan los medios para propagarlas, 

*SE QUEMEN INDEFINIDAMENTE EN UN INFIERNO DE MIERDA ARDIENTE.*

Y será justicia.


----------



## Talosgüevos (17 Feb 2022)

Estoy en el puerto de Amberes , quizás el primero o segundo de Europa y uno de los 5 más importantes del mundo, sabéis si llegarán aquí las nukes.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## amigos895 (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## amigos895 (18 Feb 2022)

*'Cómo Putin tomará Ucrania': el Ministerio de Defensa revela el 'plan de batalla' de Moscú mientras EE. UU. advierte del 'momento de peligro', pero Rusia niega que lanzará un ataque con armas químicas de bandera falsa antes de una invasión, e insiste en que sus tropas se están retirando

PUBLISHED: 21:29 GMT, 17 February 2022 | UPDATED: 23:43 GMT, 17 February 2022 





*










How Putin will take Ukraine': MoD reveal 'Russia's battle plan'


The Ministry of Defence said Putin has massed troops on Ukraine's border in a way that 'directly threatens Kiev' and showed possible routes Russian soldiers could take in an invasion.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## amigos895 (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## amigos895 (20 Feb 2022)

¿Cuánto llevamos de la invasión? ¿Ya se completó?


----------



## amigos895 (20 Feb 2022)

¿Ya?


----------



## hartman (20 Feb 2022)

amigos895 dijo:


> ¿Ya?



hoy no....mañaaaanaaa


----------



## amigos895 (20 Feb 2022)

¿Alerta de seguridad porque los medios sueltan fake news?  Trust the science --->Trust the fake news.


----------



## JuanMacClane (21 Feb 2022)

Al final acierto yo la primitiva antes que ellos el día


----------



## amigos895 (23 Feb 2022)

No paran de hacer el ridículo.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (24 Feb 2022)

Artist dijo:


> Es un videojuego eh





Plutarko dijo:


> Pero si ese video es de un puto videojuego.
> Si vais a desinformar currarlo un poco más.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



espejo publico usa este video de un juego ahora mismo


----------

